# MRV does not work on one specifc channel's hd content.



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a new install with the 8 way splitter.

2 - HR24-100
2 - H24-100

MRV works great with all hd and sd content except content from My local Channel 9 - KWTV - CBS on both DVRs. All other content will work fine on MRV. I have checked and the recording play fine on the dvr that it was recorded on, it is not playable over mrv with the error "Playback failed. No Audio/video data packets received from the server."

The system passes the network tests and I have have reran sat setup on every receiver.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Watch the recordings on the DVR where they were recorded to make sure they play properly there. (If the DVR is having a problem recording that channel, then that is why it might not play over MRV.)


----------



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

DogLover said:


> Watch the recordings on the DVR where they were recorded to make sure they play properly there. (If the DVR is having a problem recording that channel, then that is why it might not play over MRV.)


Recordings play fine on the dvr that the program was recorded on.

Everything has gone through sat setup and rebooted also.

I even recorded the same program on both dvrs from that channel and the recordings can be played locally, but not through mrv on the other dvr or H24s.

dhh


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Is the local channel received through the satellite or are you using an AM21 to receive it OTA?


----------



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

DogLover said:


> Is the local channel received through the satellite or are you using an AM21 to receive it OTA?


It is received through the sat.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Well, I'm stumped.


----------



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

DogLover said:


> Well, I'm stumped.


Me too.

To test this theory, I have been recording the channel in question on both HR24-100s, same show, etc.

While the shows are recording you have a good chance of being able to view that show through mrv on one of the other receivers ( h24-100s and the other hr24-100.)

Once the show is done recording there is a very slight chance that the show will then play through mrv on the other receivers. The dvr that recorded the show can play the show with no issues. Also since I have been having both dvrs record the same programming, it appears that SD on this channel will have issues.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

What exactly happens when you try to play the recording via MRV? Are you getting an error message, what does the screen do?

- Merg


----------



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

The Merg said:


> What exactly happens when you try to play the recording via MRV? Are you getting an error message, what does the screen do?
> 
> - Merg


1. The screen shows a progress bar at the bottom of the screen labeled "Please Wait..."

2. The little video screen in the upper right goes black and then waits for about 5 seconds.

3.Then an error message "Playback Failed. No audio/video packets received from server."

Occasionaly ( rarely) the video will play after several seconds at step 2.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

And when you get that error message, if you immediately try to play anything else from that DVR via MRV it does work, correct?

- Merg


----------



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

The Merg said:


> And when you get that error message, if you immediately try to play anything else from that DVR via MRV it does work, correct?
> 
> - Merg


yes. I have played both SD and HD from other channels on that dvr and it works fine.

I wish this was an obscure sat channel that I could live with missing. But it is cbs and we watch that channel alot.


----------



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

I also am having this issue with all content from channel 246.


----------



## goblazers_6 (Apr 20, 2009)

You don't really need an 8 way splitter. If I was on a Service Call at your house, I would replace it with a 4-way, in trying to keep DB loss to a minimum. 

Also is your power supply isolated?


----------



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

goblazers_6 said:


> You don't really need an 8 way splitter. If I was on a Service Call at your house, I would replace it with a 4-way, in trying to keep DB loss to a minimum.
> 
> Also is your power supply isolated?


What do you mean by isolated?

Also I do not see how an 8 port can be avoided unless I want to have a 4 way, and then a 2-way hooked up. The loss of that is just as much as a 8way and breaks the KISS principle.

Current config - Works the same as the old config.

Input Port - Sat Dish.

Port 1 - I have the Pi plugged into from the power side of the PI, the IRD side is terminated.
Port 2 - Local HR24-100
Port 3 - Local HR24-100
Port 4 - Bedroom H24-100
Port 5 - Living Room H24-100
Port 6 - Black DECA
Port 7 - Terminated
Port 8 - Terminated

Old config - No change from above

Input port - IRD Side of PI, Power side connected directly to dish.

Port 1 - Local HR24-100
Port 2 - Local HR24-100
Port 3 - Bedroom H24-100
Port 4 - Living Room H24-100
Port 5 - Black Deca 
Port 6 - Terminated
Port 7 - Terminated
Port 8 - Terminated.

Installed Config - Nightmare - MRV did not work well.

PI - Power -> Splitter 1
IRD -> Splitter 2

Splitter 1 ->
Port 1 -> Connected to Dish
Port 2 -> Splitter 3

Splitter 2 
Port 1 -> HR24-100
Port 2 -> HR24-100
Port 3 -> Black Deca
Port 4 -> Terminated

Splitter 3 
Port 1 -> H24-100 Front Room
Port 2 -> H24-100 Bedroom


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

If you play the first minute of the show on the local dvr and then stop it, can you then go and play it on other receivers? 

I have had a similar problem in the past where the client shows the show in the list but shows 0 minutes recorded, go to the server unit, select play then stop and go back to the client and everything is fine.


----------



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

scottandregan said:


> If you play the first minute of the show on the local dvr and then stop it, can you then go and play it on other receivers?
> 
> I have had a similar problem in the past where the client shows the show in the list but shows 0 minutes recorded, go to the server unit, select play then stop and go back to the client and everything is fine.


Just tried it on both dvrs. Does not work.

Does not work.


----------



## cerrdor (Sep 16, 2010)

dhickman said:


> Just tried it on both dvrs. Does not work.
> 
> Does not work.


Black DECA I am assuming is your BB DECA, if so try disconnecting the BB DECA from the router for a few seconds see if you get anything to playback while the BB DECA is disconnected.


----------



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

cerrdor said:


> Black DECA I am assuming is your BB DECA, if so try disconnecting the BB DECA from the router for a few seconds see if you get anything to playback while the BB DECA is disconnected.


did not change things.

Basically, content from one specific station will rarely play. After a few days MRV started to slowly stop working until I reboot everything. Then I am back to the specific channel not working.

Also the internet app have never worked with an error 11.


----------



## cerrdor (Sep 16, 2010)

dhickman said:


> did not change things.
> 
> Basically, content from one specific station will rarely play. After a few days MRV started to slowly stop working until I reboot everything. Then I am back to the specific channel not working.
> 
> Also the internet app have never worked with an error 11.


Since you have all 24 series STB try pressing the GUIDE and RIGHT ARROW on the front panel of the STB hosting the recording, it will bring up a menu (you may have to press it a few times to get it to come up) in that menu choose coax network it takes a few seconds to respond check and see what your dropped session count is, after that go into phy rate mesh and get those numbers since you have only 4 receivers nodes 0 - 4 are the important ones. Post those numbers and lets take a look at what might be going on.


----------



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

h24-100 Front room - 30
h24-100 Living room - 31
hr24 - Wiring closet Top - 32
hr24 - Wiring closet bottom - 32

Dropped Sessions 15

Matrix

Lowest number 231, highest number 250. Majority in the 230,240 range.


----------



## cerrdor (Sep 16, 2010)

dhickman said:


> h24-100 Front room - 30
> h24-100 Living room - 31
> hr24 - Wiring closet Top - 32
> hr24 - Wiring closet bottom - 32
> ...


Ok so 15 is pretty high, have you tried setting up your recievers / router for static IP address as discussed in the thread here?

Also there is nothing plugged into either ethernet port on any of those 24's correct?


----------



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

cerrdor said:


> Ok so 15 is pretty high, have you tried setting up your recievers / router for static IP address as discussed in the thread here?
> 
> Also there is nothing plugged into either ethernet port on any of those 24's correct?


I have static ips assigned.

The system is currently setup as DECA only ( no ethernet in use.)

I am starting to get annoyed with directtv. Their techs have been out twice and have no clue, their supervisor has no clue on what the problem is, and finally their customer service keeps on having me repeat the same procedures.

Also the internet apps have never worked. error 11.


----------

